# Farmer eaten by his hogs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:zombie:

_COQUILLE, Ore. (AP) - Oregon authorities are investigating how a farmer was eaten by his hogs.

Terry Vance Garner, 69, never returned after he set out to feed his animals last Wednesday on his farm near the Oregon coast, the Coos County district attorney said Monday.

A family member found Garner's dentures and pieces of his body in the hog enclosure several hours later, but most of his remains had been consumed, District Attorney Paul Frasier said. Several of the hogs weighed 700 pounds or more._

Full story in the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pigs get prettty excitable when feeding time rolls around, so I can believe he might have been knocked down and trampled. Hope the poor guy was dead before they started eating him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems like the pigs wanted to try "Long Pig".

I apologize. That was in bad taste.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe a bacon shortage is a good thing, if this is what pigs eat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does this mean bacon will be labelled "Now with Added Human"?

More bad taste


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Revenge is a dish best eaten hot.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if the hogs thought he tasted like chicken? Sorry that was tasteless. Oops, did it again!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, we are so going to hell now


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well they actually think that he may have had a medical emergency like a heart attack or something that was health related. My wife knew of him through his association with his farm at the Dept. of Ag, in Salem, Oregon where she works. But that seems to be the consensus around these parts. She did say that he was a very nice man, very easy to get along with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Now I really feel bad for starting the bad taste marathon...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was younger I was at my uncle's farm when he tried to move a pig that was lying down. She turned to grab him, but only managed to rip the sleeve off of his shirt. Scared the hell out of me. Maybe we should have pigs in our haunts. Scary animals.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

*"The Wizard of Oz"

Act One:* Heads, Dorothy falls off the fence ... 
Tails, Dorothy falls and Zeke don't get her in time ... place yer bets!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The only pig I ever want to mess with, is the one made into sausage for my morning breakfast.


----------

